# 2011 250Rs For Sale



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Selling our 2011 Keystone Outback 250RS Travel Trailer...

This trailer has been fantastic, we ordered it brand new, and it comes with every available option. It has the 30 lb tanks, power tongue jack, slide awning over the dinette slide, rear large folding grab handle, max air roof vents. I believe it is a 21 power awning that covers both doors unlike the 2010 and earlier models, with auto water shed feature so you don't have to tilt the awning. We have a TV mount for a flat screen for the front bunks, and upgraded the rear tv to a TV/DVD combo. This tv detaches and can hang on the outside of the camper so you can watch TV under the awning. I upgraded the radio to a radio with bluetooth capability so you can sit outside and listen and control the radio with your phone or iPod, etc via bluetooth, also has a front USB input and remote. The black tank has a rinse system factory installed, EZ lube axles always maintained, brakes are in great shape and it tows excellent. I built a custom ladder to match the interior out of solid red oak for the top bunk, it looks and works great. Can be removed if you wish.

The camper has never seen snow, been kept in a climate controlled environment every winter (October-April)

Asking 16,500


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Where are you located?


About 10 miles from Pittsburgh international airport.


----------



## LJJRcampers (May 7, 2013)

svinc said:


> View attachment 3178
> 
> Selling our 2011 Keystone Outback 250RS Travel Trailer...
> 
> ...


Hello, Is your camper still available? Also, is this a smoke-free unit? Did you have cats in the unit - my son has allergies. Thank you! Julie


----------

